# awesome router sled video



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This young "chap" shows a series of very clever ways to use a router sled to flatten work at odd angles and whatever .... I was impressed!:yes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk9yOWO0Bq8


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*anyone seen this that has an opinion?*

:blink:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty innovative for a youngin'. :sailor:


----------

